# Ashy's Oathbound Campaign II, IC



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

[smallcaps][SIZE=-2]*
NEW IC thread
NEW OOC thread
OLD OOC thread
RG thread
*[/SIZE][/smallcaps]


What has gone before...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Most recent map...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

*Kiera (2/41hp, ac21)*

The fall having taken a great toll upon Kiera's body, she intones a fluid prayer, motes of golden light flare around her; swirling till she is entirely aglow, it slowly fades into her body.  In its wake the cuts and burns are purged from her body.









*OOC:*


Sacrifice my remove disease for a cure serious wounds.  (3d8)16+15+6 = 37hp healed, hp's go up to 39/41


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

*ROUND 6*
_Initative:_
Kyron, Xerxes: 18
P.C. 17
Julian, Bad guys: 16
Kiera: 13
Tristan, Baja: 11

"What the..." the Xeph says as he chokes back to life. The look on Baja's face more than tells the Xeph everything he needs to know. Quickly, Xerxes looks around the battlefield and notices the dangerous situation that Julian, Baja and he are in. Uttering strange tonal sounds, the Xeph's eyes begin to glow a bright teal as psychic energy coalesces around him. The energy fires forth into Julian, lifting him off of the ground and placing him gently on the top, where more level and safer ground can be found.

"Have at thee!"

Kyron smites the spawn of darkness with his spiked gauntlet in a state of elation as he is filled with divine power while the swords of light continue their brutal, holy assault. Fists fly and his glowing blades carve into the creature like a plump duck before a feast. The asherake standing before the luminous, its weapon raised and poised to strike, never has the chance to let the blow fall. He collapses in a mangled, bloody heap at Kyron’s feat.

P.C. hisses at the flying serpent and then bangs the massive scorpion beneath him upon its head. The frey hisses something to the creature in Abyssal that is lost in the chaos of battle and the creature immediately attacks the flying snake. It misses with its first massive claw but hits with the second, snipping the thing in two. The scorpion reacts instinctively, driving its stinger home into what is left of the body of the creature and then quickly begins consuming it.

The frey’s sharp eyes catch sight of the asherake bearing down on Kiera, however, and magical energy crackles along the length of his forearm stub. Suddenly, the stub explodes into its whirling display or metal and magic and instantly, a wand sits in place of the hook; a wand which P.C. then levels at the descending asherake.

The asherake who dropped Kiera only moments ago lands beside her broken and battered form – he chuckles evilly and bares a mouth full of silver-plated teeth. “And now, you DIE!” he growls, his words thick and heavily accented, barely understandable. With that, he plunges his blade into and out of the back of the beautiful woman…

…the fall took a great toll upon Kiera's body, and the she landed face down; as soon as breath returned to her, she instantly began intoning a fluid prayer. Kiera never noticed the asherake land, so intent was her prayer; she never felt the blade rip through her armor and tear into her back and sever the kidney in twain, but she did feel the blast of breath as it exited her lungs, driven outward and upward by the savage force of the asherake’s blow...

It is at that moment that a dull ‘THWUMP’ discharges from the wand at the end of P.C.’s arm and the area around the asherake over Kiera shudders as if struck by an invisible giant. The bat-winged humanoid freezes in place, a stupid leer directed at the prone form of Kiera plastered all over its features.

Suddenly, the asherake with the hole in its breastplate appears a good distance to the north of Kyron and P.C. as he completes a spell. The two companions brace themselves for the firestorm of magical destruction that they know is coming, but instead, all that happens is a loud crack, like the sound of ice breaking on a cold winter’s day. The asherake flashes a foul, crooked grin and then swoops down past the level of the spire and is seen no more.

The hammer-wielding asherake, still stunned, unknowingly makes a critical blunder and flaps too close to the now-raging Baja…

It would seem, however, that Pelor is very much with his beloved daughter, for her last mortal breath, blasted from her lungs by the killing blow, carries upon it the words of completion for Kiera’s spell. As the words exit her lips, trailed by a gurgling scream, motes of golden light flare around her; swirling outward and upward until she is entirely aglow. The holy light slowly fades into her body and in its wake the cuts, burns, and wounds are purged from her body.

A bit taken aback by now one moment being engaged guarding his friends, and the next surrounded by an energy and then lifted to the top of the crag to better footing, Julian takes a moment to get his bearing then moves to engage an enemy within his reach. As fate would have it, Julian looks to the right first and immediately spots Tristan, blood flowing freely from multiple wounds, just to the south and west of his location.  The knight seems to be in dire shape and the monk immediately moves to aid him.

Sprinting around the asherake, Julian moves to flank with Tristan and then unleashes a savage attack with his greatsword. The massive blade bites deep and passes through the asherake’s left leg, nearly severing it off completely just below the pubic bone. The bat-winged creature roars in pain as its own lifeblood begins gushing out in a red torrent. So intent upon staunching the flow of its own blood, in fact, the creature drops his bloodied blade and clamps both hands on his leg, trying to hold it fast and stop the blood at once. Massive bat wings beat the dry, cold air furiously – it is apparent that this particular creature has lost the desire to do battle this night and he begins to fly quickly to the east.

But not quickly enough…

Tristan clenches his teeth and tries to ignore the burning pain running through his body. His eyesight blurs in front of him and he is all too aware of his own lifeblood flowing over his body. Still, he tightens his grip on his blade and swings it with all his remaining strength at the enemy hovering in front of him.

Once, twice, three times the knight swings at his retreating enemy and each time he is rewarded with a solid, meaty ‘THUNK’. Blood and body parts are flung wide across the spire-top and when the knight returns to his defensive stance the asherake lies at his feet…

…more or less.

Howling in pain, eyes that would've glowed red if they could, spittle launched on foul breath winds, Baja whirls to where he saw the lion-man. His peripheral vision wasn't the best, but he was pretty sure of where the thing had launched its searing pain giving missiles. In mid-whirl, he brought his club to bear and using the momentum, aimed a slam where he guessed his target should be.

His original target gone, Baja’s swing continues its arc and connects solidly with the head of the stunned hammer-wielding asherake. The creature never gets a chance to consider its fate, because its head explodes, spraying brain, bone, and blood all over the rocks on the side of the spire.

Its headless body plummets into the darkness like a stone.

OOC:
Combat has ended

Spire Fight Map - End of Round 6 
You no longer see the wand-wielding asherake with the burnt breastplate.
You have only one living enemy and he appears frozen (Spellcraft checks (DC 11) will reveal he has been held)
Spot checks reveal no other enemies
There are several of your number who are wounded
Please see the OOC thread and reply

Ferrix: [sblock]You JUST made your Concentration check!  If you would have been any farther apart in INT, I think we’d have been casting some raise dead or resurrection spells!    Please lessen your gained hps by 7, as a result of the damage from the blade.[/sblock]

Ferrtguy: [sblock]Erp! I just went back and looked over your later posted actions and saw you wanted to attack the snake instead.  I did not know and randomly determined – let me know if you want me to go back and change things, but honestly, with your rolls I think it worked out better this way (Tristan really needed the help, methinks…)[/sblock]

Xerxes: [sblock]As you manifest your powers this round, something happens. A string of long repressed memories erupt from your mind. It is almost as if a preset mental trigger had somehow been placed deep in your mind and something that just happened to you (you are uncertain of what, exactly) tripped the trigger. Nevertheless, the memories you have are as follows – they come in a quick, jerky, dream-like sequence; you feel strongly that they are meant to be interpreted as steps in a sequence.


You see a port city surrounded by red desert sands
You see a tavern sign: a sad looking dwarf sitting in a cookpot over a blazing fire - The Boiled Dwarf
You see this fellow.
You see a symbol, drawn in the red sand.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 7, 2005)

Tristan wavers on his feet for a moment, staring blankly at the pieces of his fallen foe.  After too long a moment, he remembers to check the rest of the batlle.  Finding nobody in immediate danger, his eyes spy out the frozen snake.  He will stagger over to the creature and put his blade through the body unless someone speaks out against it on his way over.

[ooc - coup de grace, I was killing them with normal blows, we'll assume it's dead unless someone asks me not to.]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 7, 2005)

26/49 -> 34/49

With a gesture Kyron sends his three blades to the held asheraki foe.

(range 170 feet, attack 16+4(wis)+7(BAB)=27 damage 1d8+2 (6 if hits). 

(range 170 feet, attack 16+4(wis)+7(BAB)=27 damage 1d8+2 (4 if hits). 

(range 170 feet, attack 11+4(wis)+7(BAB)=22 damage 1d8+2 (5 if hits). 

"what was that crack the spellcaster caused?" Kyron asks the Frey then shouts to his companions "Over here for healing!" and invokes a wave of positive energy to lightly cure his own wounds d8+5=8


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 7, 2005)

Xerxes uses his telekinisis to lift Baja up onto the top of the landing then, gaining his psyonic focus, he sprints up the wall to the top using his "Up the Walls" feat.  Xerxes takes in the scene and runs over to Kiera to look at her more closely.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 7, 2005)

*Kiera (32/41hp)*

Kiera blinks slowly, the golden motes dancing around her still lingering in her field of vision, she sits upright.  Shaking her head, the golden locks bounce and twist, a slight lingering pain remains where the asherakes blade plunged into her.  "Hold your vengeance for a fighting foe and blunt your blades for this one.  This one is struck still, and we'll get a word out of it if we can."  She clambers to her feet, _despite what this creature has done... I cannot bring myself to see it slaughtered helplessly._

Turning to her companions, "save your spells Kyron, mine have a touch of the sun's healing grace."

She walks to the edge and looks down to where the hewn glider fell and pauses, those close can see tears reach earthward.  _I do not know whether we should expect Isror and the others back at all.  Yarish..._ her thoughts trail off.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 7, 2005)

"What happened while I was out?"  Xerxes says and listens as others tell the tale.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2005)

About to smash and smash again at the lion-man, Baja is a little angry that he had been hoisted unwarrentedly from his target and searches for the offending "do-gooder". 

Upon tracing the glowy strands back to Xerxes, (Still in a mind of rage) the half-orc stand toe to toe with the Xeph, breathing into his face, pink eyes boring into the other's own, club still firmly in his grip as though he might use it to crush the little dark-skinned psionicist. 

Not....  Pant.  Ever.... Pant.  Do dat Pant, snort, slurp. Again, lewtetnant.... 

He then forces himself to turn away and collapse against the nearest slope so he could regain his strength.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 7, 2005)

Tristan heeds Kiera's words and sheathes his blade.  But he still walks closer to the asherake and eyeballs it for a moment.

"Can it break loose?  We should tie it up just in case."

He kneels and retrieves his rope from his haversack for the second time today.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 7, 2005)

"The wizard one is still out there and this one can break loose from the magic at any moment. Do not lower your guard yet."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

The held asherake remains stone-still and no other signs of enemies are detected. Keria, you stare down into darkness, but see no signs of Yarish or his glider.

A horribly cold wind whips your hair and cloaks, pulling your breath from mouthes and nostrils in long, foggy streams.  You know that it will soon be too cold for man or beast out in the open.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 11, 2005)

"Let us go inside, Tristan, knock this one out and tie him up.  The chill of night is sinking upon us and we need our rest." She will give a silent prayer to those still out in the night.  Intoning a mantra of perserverence, she will cast an _endure elements_ spell upon herself to ward off the cold.









*OOC:*


are there any remnants of Yarish's glider around? or down below within reasonable distance?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 11, 2005)

As Kiera searches the vicinity for parts of Yarish's glider (of which there are none - all fell to the ground far below), she notices something odd.  All of the other gliders appear to have been sundered in several different places, as if a giant had stomped down upon each of them.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 11, 2005)

Nodding at Kiera, Tristan pulls his blade once more.  In a deft motion, he reverses his grip on the sword and brings the pommel down on the back of the creature's head in an attempt to knock it unconcious.  Then he starts using his rope to bind the hands, feet and wings of the creature.

[ooc - coup-de-grace subdual?  Yeah, probably not.  Rules are up to you Ashy, he'll work on the binding whether or not he's successful.]


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 11, 2005)

A slight frown crosses Kiera's face, tomorrow will take a great deal of her energy mending the crafts.









*OOC:*


Subdual coup-de-grace is basically like any other coup-de-grace, automatic critical anyways, so that's at least a bit of subdual damage (2d10+10);

 Kiera will memorize two or three _Make Whole_ spells depending upon how many gliders they will need to travel.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2005)

Hearing Kiera's command for mercy on their foes, Kyron pulls his swords back the next round when he can act again and holds them in abeyance. (one will disappear each round then as the durations run out).


----------



## Ashy (Jan 11, 2005)

The held asherake drops like a statue - literally.  Tristan soon finds that it is extremely difficult to bind a held creature - its arms, legs and wings frozen in its last pose make it hard to bind the limbs efficiently.  However, P.C. dispels the hold and the rest is easy...

Kyron's blades fade out of existence and the group returns to Isror's cave, many still nursing their wounds...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 11, 2005)

Tristan drags the Asherake into the cave with them and dumps it's bound form in one corner.  He swiftly locates Raak, still sleeping in the exact same place as he was when Tristan last saw him.  He wakes the lizard, carries him over to the prisoner and sets him down again.  He points to the Asherake.

"Now Raak, watch this guy for me.  If he tries to escape. . . eat him."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 11, 2005)

Raak's long purple tongue snakes out and licks his beak-like chops.  "RaaaaaAAAAkkKKK!"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2005)

Kyron joins Kiera in healing their comrades.

"Do you believe the asheraki attacks were connected with Barbello's assassination of Yarrick? Or were they merely coincidentally tracing back the flying scouts after their assault upon PC's people, assuming these asherake are aligned with that assault group? In any case that wand wielder escaped and can relate our position and return with reinforcements, I would suggest we think about moving on and ready ourselves to do so. I do not believe that even if we repaired the gliders we would be able to bring the horses. I would suggest we leave on foot when we go and not abandon our beasts at this time.

Of course before we decide anything we should learn what we can from our prisoner, including whether ransom is a respected tradition on this world. From PC's reactions I do not expect him to desire to spare our captive when we are done questioning him."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 12, 2005)

Once his strength returns, Baja go's about the grizzly task of first searching the bodies available to him, then disposing of them - the last part not so grizzly (accoding to his giggles) to him - by tossing them off of the spire top. He then heads in to join the others and to get warm again.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 13, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron joins Kiera in healing their comrades.
> 
> "Do you believe the asheraki attacks were connected with Barbello's assassination of Yarrick? Or were they merely coincidentally tracing back the flying scouts after their assault upon PC's people, assuming these asherake are aligned with that assault group? In any case that wand wielder escaped and can relate our position and return with reinforcements, I would suggest we think about moving on and ready ourselves to do so. I do not believe that even if we repaired the gliders we would be able to bring the horses. I would suggest we leave on foot when we go and not abandon our beasts at this time.
> 
> Of course before we decide anything we should learn what we can from our prisoner, including whether ransom is a respected tradition on this world. From PC's reactions I do not expect him to desire to spare our captive when we are done questioning him."




Having dismissed his fiendish companion, the frey enters the room just as Kyron finishes speaking.  "Yer dammned right in that, Kyron.  Steenkin' asherake!"  He spits on the ground.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 13, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Once his strength returns, Baja go's about the grizzly task of first searching the bodies available to him, then disposing of them - the last part not so grizzly (accoding to his giggles) to him - by tossing them off of the spire top. He then heads in to join the others and to get warm again.




The tentacled mouthes finally dissipate into an oily puff of smoke and Baja can safely examine the remains of his enemies.  The winged serpents left nothing save blood, offal and gore in their wake, but the asherake seem to be fairly well-outfitted.  Gathering up all that he can find, Baja nets the following:


3 chain shirts
3 suits of 1/2 plate (that look exactly like this 
6 longspears
3 serrated bastard swords
1 thick silver braclet (looks like a large, braided cord)
1 plain onyx ring
1 anklet (seven tiny, dark colored stone skulls on a string of mithril)
3 pouches (the total contents of which equal 278 gp, 90 sp and 11 small grey metallic disks) - None of the coins look familiar in any way and no two are alike.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 13, 2005)

Tristan wanders over to the clerics, ready for his own personal dose of healing magic.  He sits down and leans his back against the wall, his sword resting across his knees as he looks around the cave.

"It is unfortunate about the creature who escaped.  With Isror and his companions all gone, this could be a useful location for our own purposes.  We might wish to remember it for later, should we ever be in need of a refuge in the future.  Still, we must now establish a course of action.  Before the asherake awakens, I suggest we decide what we hope to learn from it, and. . ."

He looks pointedly at his companions and PC.

"exactly how far we propose to go in order to get the information.  And then we must still decide what we do next, going to Ossian, or accompanying PC seem to be our two most likely choices, unless someone has other suggestions."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

Quiet, Kiera goes over to Tristan and begins to examine his wounds [heal check 29], "at the very least, we learn why it came here and if it had anything to do with Barbello," her smooth hands trace over his armor, "I can't do a very good inspection of your wounds with you in all this armor, Kyron do you mind helping me take it off of Tristan?"  Paired with Kyron they remove Tristan's armor quickly and she continues her examination.  "Although I will not stand for the creature to be treated with cruelty, despite what it has done."  Her hands graze over the massive wound from the asherake's deep sword strike, "you were very lucky, this blow could have easily killed you."

 Becoming silent, her brow furrowed, small beads of sweat bead as a healing warmth springs from her core, golden motes emerge from her body, flowing to her hands as she gently traces Tristans wounds, the golden energy swirl about the wounds, twisting and working their way deep, suffusing his body with that same warmth.









*OOC:*


Sacrifice _Neutralize Poison_ for a _Cure Critical Wounds_ 4d8+15 =  39 damage healed


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 13, 2005)

Noticing the equipment that Baja has secured, and once Kiera has tended to any wounds that her companions have sustained, she will cast _detect magic_ and look them over.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 13, 2005)

Xerxes stands a short distance behind Kiera feeling as if somehow this was all his fault... and worse, that he was asleep throughout the whole ordeal.  He resolves himself to make a difference in the next battle and wonders if he can manifest an "Aversion" to Baja in the creature for the interrogation.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 13, 2005)

Baja lugged the gear into the main room, two sacks of the stuff over his shoulders, and dumped them unceremoniously against a wall, far from the prisoner. He wasn't too fond of the idea of trying to keep one of these lion men here so close and snarled at it for good measure. (Even though he knew it couldn't know he had just done so.) 
His stomache ached, having been empty and rumbling for what seemed hours. Wincing with the imagined pain of starvation, the half orc go's off in search of some food.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2005)

"I believe our questions should be directed at finding out who sent the asheraki, what their mission was, whether it involved Barbello or Isror, and who the wand wielder was and what his capabilities are in case he tracks us down later seeking revenge for his lost men. As I mentioned before, whether ransom is a tradition among the warring factions here is an unanswered question that could give us an honorable option on what to do with prisoners as opposed to enslaving them, killing them outright, or freeing them. Similarly if Ossian is an honorable lord then transferring our prisoner to him is an option. PC, I have no direct interrogation magic, do you have any charm or other type of magic that can elicit the information we desire from the prisoner? Or perhaps lieutenant you have some relevant powers?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan wanders over to the clerics, ready for his own personal dose of healing magic.  He sits down and leans his back against the wall, his sword resting across his knees as he looks around the cave.
> 
> "It is unfortunate about the creature who escaped.  With Isror and his companions all gone, this could be a useful location for our own purposes.  We might wish to remember it for later, should we ever be in need of a refuge in the future.  Still, we must now establish a course of action.  Before the asherake awakens, I suggest we decide what we hope to learn from it, and. . ."
> 
> ...




P.C. replies, "I can guarantee that whatever you do to it'll be tame compared to what it would have done to us...  I say slowly cut out is lungs until it gives you the information you need and then finish it as slowly and painfully as you can...."  The frey spits on the asherake and then helps Baja russle up some grub.  Soon, he finds what appears to be dried tack of some sort and some unleavened bread, stored in an old backpack beneath some moth-eaten blankets.  He also locates a small keg of ale and some turnip-like roots.  He looks to Baja, holding one aloft.  "I wonder if these are any good boiled?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Although I will not stand for the creature to be treated with cruelty, despite what it has done."




At these words, P.C. snorts and shakes his head, but otherwise says nothing...

Meanwhile, Raak has begin sniffing the body of the asherake greedily, drawing light blue motes of _something_ from its form and into its nostrils...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

((DAMN IT!!! This site is eating my posts lately.  I know I posted on this site before Ashy's bit with PC because I forgot to put my characters speech in teal and when I went to edit it, it crashed on me and now its gone.  This is like the third or fourth time this has happened to me in the last couple days!  It is starting to really tick me off))

"I had never learned how to invade someone's mind.  It is not a power I wanted to know.  I had always thought that a being had a right to keep their thoughts to themself.  But now I do regret that choice.  I cannot tell you this being's thoughts.  The best I can do is try to give it an aversion to one of us in hopes that that person can act as an enforcer to help intimidate it durring an interrogation."  The xeph replies.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 14, 2005)

Noticing Raak's antics, Tristan gestures at the lizard while calling out to Kiera.

"Raak, come here please.  Kiera, I suggest you look for something magical on our prisoner.  It would be bad if he has some means of getting free secreted about his body."

[ooc - Ashy, Ferrix has already mentioned a detect magic spell. . .]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Noticing the equipment that Baja has secured, and once Kiera has tended to any wounds that her companions have sustained, she will cast _detect magic_ and look them over.




Kiera [sblock]
3 chain shirts
3 suits of 1/2 plate (that look exactly like this 
3 serrated bastard swords
1 thick silver braclet (looks like a large, braided cord)
1 plain onyx ring
1 anklet (seven tiny, dark colored stone skulls on a string of mithril)
11 small grey metallic disks

Are all magical
[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "I believe our questions should be directed at finding out who sent the asheraki, what their mission was, whether it involved Barbello or Isror, and who the wand wielder was and what his capabilities are in case he tracks us down later seeking revenge for his lost men. As I mentioned before, whether ransom is a tradition among the warring factions here is an unanswered question that could give us an honorable option on what to do with prisoners as opposed to enslaving them, killing them outright, or freeing them. Similarly if Ossian is an honorable lord then transferring our prisoner to him is an option. PC, I have no direct interrogation magic, do you have any charm or other type of magic that can elicit the information we desire from the prisoner? Or perhaps lieutenant you have some relevant powers?"




P.C. looks up from his backpack, from which he is producing a pot and shakes his head.  "Nay, but I've got several sharp blades and hooks that should do the trick."  He hefts his silver capped forearm proudly...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Noticing Raak's antics, Tristan gestures at the lizard while calling out to Kiera.
> 
> "Raak, come here please.  Kiera, I suggest you look for something magical on our prisoner.  It would be bad if he has some means of getting free secreted about his body."
> 
> [ooc - Ashy, Ferrix has already mentioned a detect magic spell. . .]




Raak seems to ignore Tristan, but continues sniffing hungrily...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((DAMN IT!!! This site is eating my posts lately.  I know I posted on this site before Ashy's bit with PC because I forgot to put my characters speech in teal and when I went to edit it, it crashed on me and now its gone.  This is like the third or fourth time this has happened to me in the last couple days!  It is starting to really tick me off))




OOC: Sorry to hear that, Vendetta - I hope it all clears up soon.  I spoke to Pcat tonight (actually, I played in his DoD game!!!) and he said that the new servers should be up and running very soon!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 14, 2005)

Hauling himself painfully to his feet, Tristan walks over to the lizard and picks him up in his arms.

"Now Raak, if you want to stick around with us and our ready food supply, you're going to have to learn to mind when I tell you something."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

Raak increases the rate of sniffing and snuffling and mere moments after Tristan picks him up, the blue motes stop flowing upward from the asherake.  Raak then looks to Tristan and coos, "rrrrrraaaaaaaakkkkkkkkk...."  He snuggles up to Tristan, nuzzling his chest.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2005)

Kyron comes to a realization and turns to Kiera.

"Captain. If you prepare speak with dead prayers tomorrow and we take some of the corpses before scavengers get to them all the questions we have proposed may be answered. Therefore all we need decide is what to do with our prisoner and where we shall go. PC can you tell us anything of your current mission?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 14, 2005)

OOC: Baja tossed the bodies over the edge of the spire, remember?  That is not to say that you might not find _some_ parts of them on the ground below, however...

P.C. looks to Kyron, thinks for a moment and then replies.  "No offense intended, but until you all decide to whom your alligeances lie, there are just somethings I cannot tell you.  Let's just say that I am to deliver a message to a very high-up man for Ossian.  One of the Three Warlords that rules over Arena, no less."


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Kiera concentrates upon the magical items, hoping to discern their relative strengths and schools of magic.  The action letting her clear her mind and think for a moment, apart from her companions.









*OOC:*


Spellcraft checks for 23 items in order: Chain Shirts: *17*, 5, *16; *1/2 Plate: 8, *22*, *21*; Swords: 8, *18*, *18*; Bracelet: 9; Ring: 6; Anklet: *17*; Metallic Disks: 12, *15*, *24*, 7, *19*, *21*, 10, *17*, 6, 6, 10.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 15, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> OOC: Baja tossed the bodies over the edge of the spire, remember?  That is not to say that you might not find _some_ parts of them on the ground below, however...




ooc Kyron knows the spell mending


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 15, 2005)

While I don't exactly like the way this questioning of this prisoner is taking.Julian speaks outI unfortunatly see know other way...we do need to know what they know of us, unless it was just that that 'goddes' summoned them to take care of any of our unfortunate friends companions left after she did what she did..


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 19, 2005)

Coming back into the room with a handy haunch of "something" in his left fist, strands of meat hanging from his large mouth as he chewed. 



Spoiler



I figured that he found some discarded "thing" from the ram people's group and that he could eat it , his orcish heritage not worrying too much about rotten meat and so forth.



His eyebrow shot up at the mention of questioning the prisoner. ME can promise to tear tail off and use  to floss Baja's teef? Dat would be good start?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 19, 2005)

Xerxes chuckles at the half orc's words.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 21, 2005)

The night passes slowly.  Eventually, Baja and P.C. create a fairly decent dinner and Kiera finishes examining the pile of loot brough in by Baja.  The mood over dinner, however, is solemn and sedated; it stands in stark contrast to the night before.  It is a grim reminder to the party of just how far they are from home...

About mid-way through the dinner, Xerxes notices that the asherake is awake.  He does not know how long the creature has been awake, however, as Raak is sleeping contentendly upon its chest.  The creature makes no noise, but lies still, glowering at all of you with cold hatred in its eyes and visage.

Kiera: [sblock]
3 chain shirts - the first and third shirt contain fairly strong overtones of abjuration.
3 suits of 1/2 plate - the last two of these contain strong overtones of abjuration. 
3 serrated bastard swords - the last two contain hints of evocation
1 thick silver braclet (looks like a large, braided cord) - you are unable to determine anything about this item
1 plain onyx ring - you are unable to determine anything about this item
1 anklet (seven tiny, dark colored stone skulls on a string of mithril) - you detect equal parts of abjuration and necromancy
small grey metallic disks - each of these possess a strong sense of evocation
[/sblock]

OOC: There is much to do, I do not think that everyone is healed and there might be information to exchange...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 21, 2005)

Startled by the sight, Xerxes rapps on the table, getting everyone's attention and points at the vile thing in their midst.  He does not speak, fearing to wake Raak, whose presence upon the thing's chest he believes is the reason the beast has not moved or spoken or even made a single sound.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 24, 2005)

Kyron turns to Kiera "Captain, do you wish me to handle the captive or another to? He remains alive unlike his comrades and has not been mishandled."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2005)

Tristan remains silent but watches the prisoner closely, after making sure that his sword is within reach.

[ooc- so, who has been healed?]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: GOOD Question.    If I could get a list of who has been healed and their current hit point totals, that would be great.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

*Before Healing*
Kyron 34/49 (15 down)
Kiera 32/41 (9 down)
Tristan 54/64 (10 down)
Xerxes 29/39 (10 down)
Baja 23/62 (39 down)
Julian 19/41 (22 down)


*After Healing*
Kyron 49/49 (15 healed)
 Kiera 41/41 (15 healed)
 Tristan 63/64 (9 healed)
 Xerxes 37/39 (8 healed)
 Baja 54/62 (31 healed)
 Julian 35/41 (16 healed)


 4 Cure Lights; 1 Cure Crit; 1 Cure Moderate in order, rolls here.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2005)

[ooc - me thinks Kiera was reading an old post.  By the end of the battle, Tristan was sitting at 15/64.  I've been quietly leaking all over the cave.  It takes forever to wash blood off the inside of my armor. . . *sigh*]


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [ooc - me thinks Kiera was reading an old post. By the end of the battle, Tristan was sitting at 15/64. I've been quietly leaking all over the cave. It takes forever to wash blood off the inside of my armor. . . *sigh*]












*OOC:*


Or you missed the post where I had already healed you with a Cure Crit for 39 damage


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2005)

[ooc - or that too.  So this was a new round of healing that occured just now?]


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: Sounds like Ferrix has it all tied up - thanks!


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2005)

Kyron looks the asherake over, looking for identifying badges or heraldic sigils on his armor.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 25, 2005)

Baja stands menacingly behind Kyron glowering at the beast, fists clenching and unclenching.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron looks the asherake over, looking for identifying badges or heraldic sigils on his armor.




There is a single symbol worn by the creature, who lies there, staring coldly and silently at both Kyron and Baja; the symbol is repeated over and over again, however.  It is a symbol that you have all seen before - the symbol of the Grand Asherake.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2005)

Feeling much better after a heavy dose of healing, Tristan stands once more and walks over to the prisoner.  He keeps his sword in hand, but still feels naked without his armor on*.

"Shall we begin?"


[ooc - seems the new server means that all the old thread links no longer point anywhere.  You might want to update them before the various threads drop into obscurity.]




* who am I kidding?  He IS naked without his armor on   maybe I should have bought him some clothes**. . .  

** I am actually aware you get 1 free outfit, I'm just being silly


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC: To whom is Tristan speaking?  Also - what old links????


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2005)

ooc - Tristan is speaking to everyone who can hear him, except perhaps Raak.

I'm refering to the links in the first post of this thread, to the old IC thread, RG, OOC thread, etc.  It turns out all you have to do is remove the "forums/" section from the URLs: example:

old RG link: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97437

Current RG link:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=97437


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Feeling much better after a heavy dose of healing, Tristan stands once more and walks over to the prisoner.  He keeps his sword in hand, but still feels naked without his armor on*.
> 
> "Shall we begin?"




The asherake narrows its eyes a bit and visibly clenches its jaw, but otherwise makes no movements...


----------



## Voadam (Jan 26, 2005)

Kyron steps forward.

"First I am going to explain your situation to you. Then I am going to ask you some questions.

Your assault upon our group has failed. Your comrades lie dead and are being consumed by scavengers. I would like you to answer some questions truthfully and fully. However you should also be aware that our magic includes the ability to compel truthful answers from the dead, so defiance until death will not serve your lord.

Your assault attempted to carry off members of our band and also tried to kill me and my fellows. However you are now our prisoner and I have no personal desire to visit wrath upon you, simply to gain information from you. Others are more veangeful. I have the honor to ask you questions first. If you do not answer me you will be asked by others. I suggest you deal with me.

I understand creatures of flesh and blood such as yourself depend upon water and more so in desert like climes such as these. Are you thirsty? Do you require water?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

The asherake spits at your feet.  "I will take nothzing from zee likes of you, zeeds!", he says, in heavily accented common.  His silver-capped teeth glint like daggers in the dim light of the cave.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 27, 2005)

Tristan looks puzzled for a moment. . . he struggles with the asherake's accent and tries to reverse engineer it a little. . .

"Zeeds?  Thieves maybe?  What exactly are you accusing us of being?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

The asherake looks at the fighter like his head is made of wood.  He sneers and rolls his eyes slightly, but does not reply...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 28, 2005)

"Uh... he said "Seeds"... that's us... brought to this world from somewhere else."  Xerxes says as he looks intently at the prisoner.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 28, 2005)

Kiera lets out a slow, measured breath.  Gesturing Xerxes close she suggests in almost a whisper the tactic he had described earlier, creating an Aversion to Baja.  She then beckons Tristan over, still talking in her normal soft yet assuring tone, "Let Kyron and Baja sort this out for now."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Uh... he said "Seeds"... that's us... brought to this world from somewhere else."  Xerxes says as he looks intently at the prisoner.




At these words, the asherake's eyes move, tellingly, towards Xerxes, but he says nothing...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 28, 2005)

Blushing slightly at misunderstanding the Asherake's words, Tristan shrugs slightly.  He nods at Kiera's words and seats himself away from the interogation.  However, unwilling to just sit and watch, he does pull out his whetstone and begin sharpening his sword. . . ignoring the prisoner entirely.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 28, 2005)

Baja meanwhile, awaiting command otherwise, cracks his knuckles and starts pacing infront of the Asherak, breathing forcibly laboured somewhat and saliva allowed to dangle from his tusk. (something that he has learned to control after his time among the less brutal races.)

Am were offered nice stuff! Stuff that better than wot me Baja fink you deserve! You be humble and grayshuss kitten-man! 

The half orc leans in a little and whispers to the Asherak. Me Baja not so nice, best hope me am not allowed to see who you's is and where's you comes from..... Baja never munched on kitten-man fleshes before.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2005)

Kyron ignores the spittle.

"Not yet Baja, I still hold the honor of questioning and he answered my first question truthfully."  Kyron turns back to the Asherake. "Very well, that was one question easily answered and is a start. The next one should be just as easy. Who do you hold allegiance to?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

The asherake ignores Baja totally - it is apparent that he is skilled in the art of interogation (or at least resisting it) - and speaks to Kyron.  "Fool!  I wvear my badgez wivz pride!  It iz my honor to serve zee Grand Asherake, Zzcourge of zee Zzcarlet Zzands!"


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2005)

Edit: Nothing to see here, Ashy ruined my joke.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The asherake ignores Baja totally - it is apparent that he is skilled in the art of interogation (or at least resisting it) - and speaks to Kyron.  "Fool!  I wvear my badgez wivz pride!  It iz my honor to serve zee Grand Asherake, Scourge of zee Scarlet Sands!"




Kyron nods. "And your name soldier?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tristan mutters to himself under his breath.
> 
> "Sure, NOW he can pronounce his essess."




OOC: LOL!!!    OOPS!  Sorry about that - made the edit...


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kyron nods. "And your name soldier?"




The asherake snaps his mouth shut.  It is almost as if it was a pre-programmed response...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Bored with the recalcitrant prisoner, Tristan turns his head slightly to keep an eye on PC.  The frey certainly seemed unkindly disposed towards the asherake, and the more Tristan heard from the arrogant creature, the more he was inclined to agree with PC's viewpoint.  Still, it would be useful to know what their companion was thinking.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

The frey is paying only passing attention to the whole affair, as he seems disgusted; you can only imagine at exactly what, however...


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 31, 2005)

((Xerxes will try to plant an Aversion to Baja in the captive.  Will save negates, DC 16   If successful, the target will attempt to avoid Baja, have a desire to avoid Baja... and with him being tied up, wont be able to get away from Baja... (That's got to be quite frightful, right?)  Any action dealing with Baja is done at a -2 penalty, though the creature will not do anything that would harm itself.  Thats a summery as it pertains to planting an aversion that is a being... its too much to type out in entirety... though, if you need that I will))


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2005)

"So you serve the Grand Asherake. What are his policies on captured soldiers? Does he ransom them or does he execute those who fail him?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

The asherake suddenly looks to Baja and a look of fear races across his features, quickly replaced by his impassive mask.  He does, however, try and scoot a bit away from the half-orc, jostling Raak in the process.  The lizard stirs, blinks his eyes and then slowly cimbs down and makes its way over to Tristan.

The asherake then looks to Kyron.  "It depends on zee prizoner, fool!  My lord iz not a zimpelton, az are you!"


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Tristan reaches out and gathers Raak to him, scratching the lizard behind the ears.  He resumes watching the prisoner while stroking his lizard.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The asherake suddenly looks to Baja and a look of fear races across his features, quickly replaced by his impassive mask.  He does, however, try and scoot a bit away from the half-orc, jostling Raak in the process.  The lizard stirs, blinks his eyes and then slowly cimbs down and makes its way over to Tristan.
> 
> The asherake then looks to Kyron.  "It depends on zee prizoner, fool!  My lord iz not a zimpelton, az are you!"




"Say one like yourself."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

The asherake grins, his silvered teeth glinting.  "A *true* warrior, like me, wvould be releazed and given zee zingle fight for freedom.  Freedom if he wvins, and death if he lozez..."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2005)

Hearing the prisoner's latest comment, Tristan leaves Raak where he is for a moment and goes to whisper in Kiera's ear.

Kiera and Ashy as DM I suppose, but not the Asherake:


Spoiler



"His death would not give us our answers, but if he could be convinced to wager his co-operation upon the outcome of a duel, I would be willing to face him."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 31, 2005)

Seeing the prisoner's momentary fear of himself, Baja allows the evilist of smiles upon his face (Though it wasn't a natural sight, considering the halforc was the most jovial member of his species that any had met.) and slammed his fist into his palm to further strengthen this image. He made sure the asherak was looking at him and nodded towards Kyron, a gesture aimed at directing the asherak to answer his questions.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 1, 2005)

The asherake swallows - hard - and then looks at Kyron.  The look on his face is one of pleading, mixed with a desire to answer the next question placed upon him...


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2005)

"So your lord would offer prisoners the right to fight to the death for freedom. Presumably offering positions in his army to any strong enough to survive such a challenge. I'm interested in what your lord does with soldiers such as yourself. Tell me of your last mission, what were true warriors such as yourself and your comrades sent out to do specifically here?"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 2, 2005)

The asherake does not respond to the first question, but it seems that the reason is more akin to Kyron's quick succession of questioning than anything.  At the luminous' last question, the asherake snarls, "My Lord haz eyez and earz too, zeeds!  He knowz of your friend'z plaz here?  He knowz who ztrikez hiz armiez and caravanz from the north!"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 3, 2005)

"I see. So you were sent to deal with those harassing your army from here. Were we here on the spire the first ones you encountered and engaged?"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

The asherake smiles evily.  "No.  Zee bug and zee zheepz fell firzt."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 3, 2005)

"Do you not value life?"   Xerxes asks, suddenly looking rather upset and letting his glowing Psi-blade form at his hand.  "Mind your answer, the measure you give is the measure you shall receive."


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 3, 2005)

Kiera shoots a burning glare at Xerxes, beckoning for him to follow, she leads him out of sight of the Asherake and the others, in her quiet stern manner, "do not do that again, let Kyron and Baja take care of it. You have done your part, your thoughts of anger or retribution will not benefit this any."  She sighs, "Isror, Yarrish, Qyt'tyl and Yana deserve respect in their deaths, not senseless violence that will only stoke your heart more. Take a moment and calm your self, I will not tolerate another outburst." She walks back in, picking up her mahogany dress, continues on past to one of the small alcoves, where she slips out of her armor and into the unrestricting cloth. She returns and sits next to Tristan, ignoring the proceedings between Kyron, Baja and the Asherake.

Quietly to Tristan 



Spoiler



are you sure you're recovered enough from the battle?  If you are, I think it a wise option.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 3, 2005)

Baja's heart sank deep into his breast. It ached, he hated hearing that good people had died, needlessly and in a cruel fashion. It was all he could do to staunch the flow of tears threatening to overcome the fierce mask placed upon his face for the "questioning".
Xerxes words did little to staunch the emotional warrior's reaction and he ignored his captain's response.
The half orc started to shudder..... A sob, realised for what it was swiftly and converted thus into a snarl (GM: 



Spoiler



Bluff -2, then Intinimdate +5(str)


) spat from between his lips. Then Baja leaped at the Asherak, grabbed it throat-first and slammed it against the wall, held so it's feet were dangling inches from the ground.

You tell us so's we knows why you come at us and our deaded friends!!!! He roared, spittle flying into the prisoner's furred face. You tell us dat and you tell us NOW!!!


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 3, 2005)

"Maybe it doesn't bother you when someone makes a joke out of the slaughter of a friend, a companion that took us in and fed us, gave us shelter and taught us things about this world to help us with this mission...but it does me."  Xerxes says to the wall before heading down stairs to the lower enterance where he sits looking out over the dunes into the night.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 3, 2005)

Tristan shrugs and leans his head back close to Kiera.

Kiera:



Spoiler



"For it to be a truly fair fight we would both be fully healed before it began.  It is a question of whether or not you think he would honor such an agreement.  He seems to hold his honor in high regard, but he also seems to think we are beneath contempt."


:Kiera


----------



## Voadam (Feb 3, 2005)

Hearing the asherake's response Kyron nods, apparently undisturbed, "Your comrades attempted to take captives on your assault on the spire here. Did you slay or capture the "bug and sheep"?"

Edited seeing baja's post.

Seeing Baja leap at the prisoner Kyron stands tall blazing a full dazzling light and shouts in a voice that cuts clearly through the air using the full force of his command.

"Baja! No! Release him now! Hear me Baja, only if he does not answer my questions. Leave off now!"


----------



## Ashy (Feb 3, 2005)

The asherake, utterly terrified of Baja, wets himself as the half-orc screams in his face.  He is focused entirely on Baja, ignoring all else, and can only barely make his mouth work to answer him; only the fear of what will happen to him if he does not talk moves his fear-frozen lips.  "Zey are not dead!  Only prizonerz!"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2005)

Tristan turns from his conversation with Kiera to watch the prisoner at this last pronouncement.  

"If that is true, then we will need to free them if it is possible."

He glares at the asherake as if trying to quell the inevitable, arrogant responce regarding the inability of "zeeds" to complete such an endeavour.

[ooc - sense motive +4, are they alive, or is the prisoner just saying what he wants us to hear?]


----------



## Ashy (Feb 7, 2005)

The asherake ignores Tristan totally, as he is completely focused on Baja at the moment.

OOC: He is being truthful, you think.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 11, 2005)

"Asherake, it is very important you answer my questions now, these were friends of the orc so you must tell me all the details he will need to rescue them. Where were they taken, will they be kept together or separated, how long will they be in their current place, what are the forces like in the area they will be in now. Start answering my questions and I believe he won't rip your heart out."


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 12, 2005)

Baja snarls and squeezes the Asherak's throat a little for added effect . You 'eard him. Start talkin'!


----------



## Ashy (Feb 25, 2005)

The asherake, totally overcome by his fear of Baja, finally breaks down, nearly sobbing.  "Zey are being held in zee Faztnezz, zee citadel of my lord and leige, the Grand Azherake.  No one can penetrate zee defenzez, however - zere are too many - too many!"  The creature now seems torn between his fear of Baja and a fear of something else, as he begins mumbling to himself, "My life iz forfeit if anymore I tell to you - a fate worze than death do I face at the handz of my lord...  I cannot tell you more, pleaze, do not make me, Ghost-orc!"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2005)

"What will happen them? Slavery? Public execution?."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 1, 2005)

The asherake nods, and he seems spent.  "Zlavez, mozt likely, alwayz the minez need zee zlavez."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 1, 2005)

Still a bit angry, Xerxes manifests his control sound ability.  He slaps the wall of the cave opening and warps and twists the sound into a soft melody that helps to quiet his spirit as he looks out at the setting sun, watching the horizon and enjoying the beautiful banquet of colors of the ever approaching evening sky.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 1, 2005)

Tristan watches calmly as Baja and Kyron slowly extract the information from the prisoner.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 2, 2005)

The thought of any man being made anothers slave to work for building anothers wealth bristles the very heart of Julian....the need to do something quakes in his bones...but he knows that he must wait until more information is given before any hope of freedom can be gained for his newfound compatriats


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The asherake nods, and he seems spent.  "Zlavez, mozt likely, alwayz the minez need zee zlavez."




"Mining has a high mortality rate I take it. Would they be kept together and sent to the nearest mine? Where would that be?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 4, 2005)

The asherake lifts his head, "Zhey live in zee minez in which zhey work.  Zee minez are beneath zee Faztnezz itzelf - you cannot zave zhem..."


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 4, 2005)

The barbarian's eyes narrowed further. Us can if you's take us.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The asherake lifts his head, "Zhey live in zee minez in which zhey work.  Zee minez are beneath zee Faztnezz itzelf - you cannot zave zhem..."




"That is the nearest mine? How long would it take them to be brought there?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 8, 2005)

The questioning continues on until the wee hours of the morning.  At some point, Xerxes returns and he can immediately tell that his aversion, or something that has resulted mentally from it, has nearly destroyed this creature's will.  After probing this a bit more, the xeph soon finds that the asherake would literally rather die than give up the secrets that he is telling.  Something planted deep within his mind, and rooted in his soul lets the asherake know that is life is essentially forfeit at this point.  Further, his self-defining warrior's aspect has lead him down the emotional and mental path of failure to his lord and master, and so the creature has nothing left to live for.

This is reflected in its answers and in its demeanor - the creature has bascially given up and is now answering only because of its extreme fear of Baja (another aspect which creates a mental fift in the creature; it has no doubt faced larger and more fierce creatures in the past, and yet it is scared beyond all reason of this pale orc-man.  Nevertheless, between the answers that it gives, as well as some intelligence that P.C. is able to offer up that he has learned in the service of Ossian, you learn the following:


The Grand Asherake's citadel/base (known as a holding in the parlance of Arena) is known as the Fastness
The Fastness is located about four hour's flight from your current location
The asherake's mission was to a. verify the Spire was being used as a base of operations for raids on the Grand Asherake's convoys and shipping lanes; b. destroy the means by which these raids were being performed (i.e. the gaunt gliders); and c. kill or capture (preferably) those responsible; the gaunt gliders' frames were destroyed during the attack, FYI...
Isror and the others were captured earlier, on one of their strike missions upon the Grand Asherake's supply lines.  It was, in fact, that attack, which solidified the target location (the Spire had long been thought a target)
The wand-wielding ashrakes name is Kraxx Cloudripper
The Fastness is nearly impentrable; it  is housed within a massive pit mine and is guarded by guards, walls, magic and more.  Further, all of the slaves are located in one of the side mines off the main shaft.  The Grand Asherake's fortresst, itself, is located deep within the main mine itself and its exterior is decorated with the bodies (some eternally animated) of those e has defeted in battle.
However, some of the mines extend deep under the sands and are rumored to connect to Gloomskein
If the prisoners are still alive (the asherake doubts that the male war valo is still alive, as they make wonderful pit slaves for the arena); the female war valo would have ben taken to the mines (or the harems) but the bug would have been fitted with a seeker's harness - a device that forces the wearer to use its natural abilities to see out veins of metal and gems for the warlord (to Xerxes, this sounds like some major mind control on...)
The Grand Asherake has a standing army upwards of 50,000; also the Fastness contains more than 55,000 additional folks.
No one will return to save the asherake; it is understood that asherakes will never allow themselves to be taken alive and if they are they are cowards that deserve death.
P.C. will go with you to save them, but only because he owes you his life, he really wants to complete his mission.

OOC: Let me know if you need any more info...Decisions?


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

After listening to the Asherake this past hour and seeing the creature's ultimate demise of its self image, Xerxes approaches the defeated Asherake and says, "You know you will die because of the things you have told us today?  So why?  Why have you aided us so greatly?"   

Without really waiting for the Asherake's reply, Xerxes continues, "Though you do not understand why, I believe that deep inside of you is a spark of goodness that has always known what you have served in the past is wrong.  But your superior training and discipline as a warrior burried your feelings under duty.  Honorable you are for serving your master unswervingly.  But today I believe that you have found something.  Surely you have not told us these things simply because you fear Baja?  I say no!  

"While Baja is a fierce warrior and a good friend, you, too, are just as fierce and equally as loyal.  You did not tell us these things because you are weak.  No, you told us these things because somewhere deep inside of you, you know this to be the right and honorable thing to do.  

"I offer you my friendship, if you'll take it, and ask you to join us.  You are a great warrior who can yet do great things with his life and die fighting for what is right and just and honorable as each of us hopes to.  You need not die a spent and worthless death, but a glorious death in a battle for honor and justice!  We face great and powerful foes here and we are no ordinary seeds, as your heart must tell you... for why else would you have risked all you are to aid us with your knowledge?  Join us and be counted among our number as friends."

The Xeph stands silent, looking intently into the Asherake's eyes, unflinching and unwaivering.  

((OOC: Diplomacy +6 if you need to make the roll... but my intent with the RP is to bolster the damaged ego of the Asherake and try to convince him that this is what he wanted all along.  That his confessions of all the things he's told us are his own choice, a choice made at a subconscious level.))


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 8, 2005)

Baja stares wide-eyed at the Xeph.....

_Xerxes am gone crazy! Dumb Kitten-man not be our friend! Him help take our sheep men pals away and kill half man too!_ 

Baja, a little less ready to forgive and forget than the Xeph, picks up the Asherak and hurls him into the nearest wall. Me Baja not so forgivin'. He rumbled, getting ready to tear the creature's head off with is bear hands.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 8, 2005)

Just as the asherake seems ready to speak to you, Xerxes, the creature is slammed into the wall by Baja.  Already wounded and well past emotional and physical exhaustion, the creature passes out...

From behind you, the frey chuckles, as if the whole incident was slightly funny.  "Good on ye, Baja", he says.  He then yawns.  "Time fer shut eye for the rest of us, suren..."  He lays down and soon is asleep.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

Xerxes raises an eyebrow and says, "I wonder what he would have said."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2005)

Kyron turns to the other cleric. "Well captain, we have the information now. What do you plan for us to do?"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 9, 2005)

Tristan winces as Baja smashes the Asherake into the wall and walks over to the half-orc.

"Leave him be for now Baja, and try and keep your distance when and if he comes round.  Xerxes has made him terrified of you. . . his mind is mostly gone it seems.  We can't push him too far or else he might become useless to us."


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 9, 2005)

The half-orc offers Tristan a sidelong glance then turns back to the Asherak and grunts. Ver's not much him good for now anyhow. Mewling kitten probably make better stew meat than anyfin else.  Suddenly his characteristic grin re-appears and he slaps Tristan playfully on the shoulder. Wish we had some ale, dis gona be another cold night!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 10, 2005)

"It should also be our last... if we dare stay again.  After all, they know of this place now."   Xerxes adds.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 10, 2005)

Kiera shoots a golden hot glare at Baja, "if you do not control your violence, you will have no part here.  Is that understood?"  She sighs, walking over to the asherake she checks to see if the creature is still alive, _may Pelor grant this creature mercy in it's hatred and freedom from it's past of evil_.  If the creature is still alive but dying, she'll work to stabilize him.

"That much is true, this _sanctuary_, is no longer such.  In the morning we shall take flight, where is still up for deliberation, I shall prepare a few prayers to mend those crafts which were destroyed.  Xerxes, Tristan... what say you?"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 10, 2005)

"If we cannot mend enough crafts for the lot of us, we should not waste the time.  I doubt we could mend enough of the individual crafts, which leaves only the 3 person ones... Perhaps they are beyond repair.  But then, I know little in such matters.  What shall we do with the asherake?  This I believe is what we must first decide upon.  Next would be where to go.  I do not believe we are capable of raiding the mines for our friends at the moment.  We need a quiet place to plan first."   Xerxes replies.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 10, 2005)

Baja snorts at Kiera's words and sits with a "magically appearing" skin of ale, back agains the wall and eyes already heavy and ready to close with slumber once the ale-skin is dry.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2005)

Kiera examines the asherake, quickly coming to a conclusion...

OOC: The asherake is at -2 hps and out cold, but he is stable otherwise.  Let me know what type of healing (if any) that you are slapping on him.  Also, someone is going to have to examine the gliders before any determination if they can be repaired by magical or mundane means (bear in mind that these are unusual craft that you have never before laid eyes upon - that does mean that there is no chance of success or anything, but it might not be as easy as one might think...)


----------



## Ashy (Mar 14, 2005)

The night passes uneventfully, but you are awakened early by the rising of the suns.  Since you were unable to close the cave, the blistering heat wakes you long before the time when you would normally awaken.  The sky is a clear blue that begs for a blast of wind, but none comes.

"Goin' ta be a hot one, suren...", the frey comments.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 15, 2005)

Kyron invokes elemental power to protect Tristan, the captain and himself from roasting in their armor during the day.

ooc endure elements on the three in heavy armor.

"Remember we have beasts of burden as well to consider. Do you plan on abandoning them for the air craft?"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2005)

Kyron proceeds to gather his things as well as some clay jars from the shelter so that he can provide his companions with water later as needed when they travel under the burning suns.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

The xeph dreads the incredibly hot weather and wishes they could find shelter to sit out the day and travel in nights, dawn and dusk.  He is not hopeful of finding shelter soon enough on this day.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2005)

The snores from Baja do not subside as the morning get's hotter. It seems that the half-orc has had his share of blisteringly hot campsites during his previous travels.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2005)

"P.C. What can you tell us of the fastness where the asherake said they would have been taken?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

"The Fastness used to be, a long time ago, one of the richest mines in all of Arena.  It lies to the south of here a bit and is a massive hole that runs down into the depths, past the red sands, right into the bedrock itself.  I've never seen it myself, mind ya, but from what I've heard (and most of this is from good, solid sources, mind ya), the place is near impenterable.  The mine slants down at a sharp angle and the Asherake's..." the frey pauses to spit on the floor, "...citadel is at the precise bottom, shielded by spells, rock and water.  Also, the whole of the shaft going down is where all his winged minions-" P.C. looks to the prone form of the asherake, "hole up and guard the citadel.  The slaves live farther down, in the tunnels and they dig til they die, which usually don't take too long..."

The frey's look is sour and he seems to dislike even talking about the Grand Asherake.

"So, are you seeds really thinkin' about tryin' to get in there?"


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2005)

"Indeed we are."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 18, 2005)

The frey scratches his chin...  "Hurm....well, you might want to consider a detour first.  Ya see, the high-up man I'm goin' to see has little love of the Asherake, but he can't say that in the open, or act on it openly.  So, we might be able to gain a bit of....unofficial assistance from him, if ya get my meaning...."  The frey chuckles and winks, as if he is liking this plan better all the time.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 18, 2005)

"This sounds excellent to me."   Xerxes comments, not wanting to straight out attack the mines without ample time to plan.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 18, 2005)

"That seems our best option, thank you P.C.  As for the asherake we have here, I do not favor the prospect of leaving it to perish in this harsh environment, nor our pack animals.  The gliders seem the swiftest mode of transportation available to us, perhaps there is something we are missing however."  Kiera soft voice seems for the moment weary, she seems happy that Xerxes has returned from his solitude but her glances towards Baja are less than receptive to the half-orcs violence.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 18, 2005)

The frey shrugs, "I don't know what yer missin', but the gliders would be the best way to travel, if they are sky-worthy."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2005)

duplicate post.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The frey scratches his chin...  "Hurm....well, you might want to consider a detour first.  Ya see, the high-up man I'm goin' to see has little love of the Asherake, but he can't say that in the open, or act on it openly.  So, we might be able to gain a bit of....unofficial assistance from him, if ya get my meaning...."  The frey chuckles and winks, as if he is liking this plan better all the time.




Kyron nods at the Frey in appreciation "What more can you tell us about this high up man then, if not your exact mission? And what would he do with an asherake prisoner?"


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 21, 2005)

Tristan remains silent as he watches the others discuss their path and the fate of the prisoner.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2005)

Xerxes steps closer, also interested in the "high up man"


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 24, 2005)

Kiera will listen to the frey, although she is saddened at the thought of abandoning the beasts of burden to the harsh environment, it may be a necessity.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 25, 2005)

The frey's feline face screws up.  "Well, I should not even tell ya who I am goin' to see, and you can be assured that I'm not goin' to tell ya why....but I've got to pay a visit for Ossian to one of the Three - Varan Trinovant - one of the three most powerful warlords over all Arena.  They answer only to Barbello herself, and even then, they try and avoid the Fickle One as much as possible..."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2005)

"And he is an enemy of the Grand Asherake?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 28, 2005)

The frey chuckles, "Well, I guess you could say that.  All warlords in Arena are enemies of one another eventually, but some get along better than others.  Let's just say that the Asherake-" P.C. spits, "is very much afraid of any of the Big Three, and they think him basically a nusiance.  But, I have it on good faith that Trinovant holds no love for the Asherake."

Again, the frey spits, as if just the name of the warlord leaves a foul taste on his tongue.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2005)

"Very good then that does sound promising. What sort of man is warlord Trinovant? What is his reputation?"


----------



## Ashy (Mar 28, 2005)

Again the frey chuckles, "Well, first of, Varan's not a man at all - he's a goblin, or at least *was* a goblin.  He's known as the Enchanter Warlord and is a very, very powerful spellslinger... As far as his repuation goes, all I can say is what I've heard, as I've never met him before - he is a champion of the downtrodden and the rejected - the misfits of the world.  He is a no-nonsense kinda fellow, but he is not to be dandied with..."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2005)

Kyron nods approvingly at the description and maintains a straight face despite the image of dandying goblins.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 28, 2005)

Kiera nods once or twice as she listens to P.C. talk about this warlord he is going to see, "It seems having never met this Varan, you still know quite a bit about him.  Let us hope he is as good as the rumors say of him."


----------



## Ashy (Mar 29, 2005)

P.C. chuckles, "Well, other than Barbello, he is one of the three most powerful beings in all of Arena...  There's lots of talk about him.  I'm sure most of it false."  The frey shrugs, "Ossian has been working for quite some time just to get this audience with him..."  P.C. then looks to the party, "So, are you comin' along, or not?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2005)

Seeing Kiera's nod Kyron voices the group's decision "Yes, we will join you in journeying to meet this Goblin Enchanter and seeking his aid against the Asherake. P.C. do you have any theories on the intervention of Barbello here and her attack on the halfling? From our interrogation it seems unconnected to the Asherakes' attack.."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 6, 2005)

The frey furrows his furry brow.  "As best I can tell, she thought him a coward.  She hates cowards, and likely he had raised her ire somehow..."  P.C. shrugs, "Other than that, who can tell?  She ain't called the Fickle One fer nuthin'..."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyron makes a mental note to ask the Valcos or bug man about the incident if they ever see those unfortunates again.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2005)

"Very well then, thank you for the offer PC we will go with you to the land of this enchanter. I only wish we had some method of bringing the mounts with us in the gliders, otherwise we are left with leaving them behind or going on foot and carrying the gliders."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 8, 2005)

P.C. holds his paw-stub aloft and it explodes into swirling bits of magical metal and eldritch energy.  In the blink of an eye, it recomposes itself, yet a thick, fat wand made of obsidian juts from its blunted tip.  "How's about a _wand of reduce_?  That might help matters a bit, eh?", the frey says with a sly grin.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2005)

"How many glider spots do we have? If we are short then being able to reduce one of us,"  Kyron glances at Baja "so they can fit in a bag will be very helpful. It looks like we are decided then."
Kyron will cast endure elements on himself, Kiera and Tristan so they don't fry in their armor and we can be off.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 11, 2005)

"A wand of reduction... I did not know we had access to one of those."   Xerxes says with a grin... then adds, "If we need to reduce one of us, it should be Baja."   He says with a grin to the hulking half orc.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 11, 2005)

Eyes wide with horror at the thought of being shrunk by majick, Baja yelped and waved his hands in a dismissing gesture. Baja not be made into size of piglet! O no! The half orc suddenly composed himself and continued in a much calmer tone. Beside Xerxes, who look after you's when more kitten mens come lookin' fer us eh? Baja - dat who! Not do much if Baja is size of piglet, will Baja? The barbarian leant against the wall with a smug grin and arms folded across his chest quite secure in the knowledge that he'd be the last of the group to be "reduced".


----------



## Ashy (Apr 11, 2005)

The frey looks to the Xeph, "Old P.C. has plenty of tricks up his...er...stub...."  He shoots the psion a wink.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 11, 2005)

Xerxes laughs and winks at Baja.  "Good warrior, I would volunteer to be reduced.  My powers should be unaffected with a smaller physique."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

"Er...I was talking about reducing the mounts, but if ya want..."  P.C. interjects.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2005)

"As long as there are spots on the gliders for each of us then only reducing the mounts should be sufficient."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 12, 2005)

"That *is * what I was talking about; if we had a lack of spots on the gliders."   Xerxes says like a parent, amazed at how quickly people forget that the possibility of glider spots not being enough had just been mentioned a moment before he had teased poor Baja.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

The frey looks around, "So, who's gettin' zapped and who's not?"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 12, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The frey looks around, "So, who's gettin' zapped and who's not?"




"The mounts will be reduced, everybody who can speak and can grasp the pilot bars will stay full. Then we will be off on the gliders. I already filled the jugs in here with water for our journey."


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 12, 2005)

Tell Baja what him must do so we can get dis 'orrible flyin' part over wiv.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "The mounts will be reduced, everybody who can speak and can grasp the pilot bars will stay full. Then we will be off on the gliders. I already filled the jugs in here with water for our journey."




The frey nods, "Right-o.  What about him-" P.C. motions with the wand towards the prone form of the asherake...


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 12, 2005)

Chuckling, Baja looks thoughtfully toward the Ahserak. Clip him wings and leave him 'ere. Dat way we no kill him like Captain want and also he not be able to follow us or tell friends about us so's dey get us later.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 12, 2005)

"Sounds too kind ta me", spits P.C.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 13, 2005)

"I'd like to think that he might have seen reason and joined us... I'd like to see what he has to say.  But if we are to leave him, better that we kill him.  Cruel punishments are not befitting civilized folk."   Xerxes says.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2005)

Kyron turns to Kiera "I would suggest an alternative captain. I suggest we bind and reduce him and turn him over to the sovereign Enchanter warlord who is an enemy of the Grand Asherake. If the goblin's reputation as a just ruler is deserved then he will deal with him appropriately and might have use for the information the soldier knows."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2005)

Kyron turns to the Frey. "How long does the reduction last? Will we have to make stops to renew the magic as we travel or will it last until we make camp again? And how small will they become, small enough to fit in a belt pouch?"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 22, 2005)

"Yes, will reducing the size of our captive be viable and not waste spells that we could use to our advantage later on?"  Xerxes asks.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Yes, will reducing the size of our captive be viable and not waste spells that we could use to our advantage later on?"  Xerxes asks.




"I believe the viability will be just as valid for a prisoner as for my horse, we can't have either returning to full size while we are in the air."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 25, 2005)

"It'll last for as long as we'll be flyin', and a bit more, but that's it.  Not a whole day mind, ya, but near abouts..."  The frey replies.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 25, 2005)

"How many times can you do this?"  Xerxes asks, not wanting to waste a couple of charges when they only have a couple of charges of the spell.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 26, 2005)

The frey shrugs, "I don't know for sure, but then again - that's part of the fun, ain't it?"  He shoots the xeph a wink.  "So, are we decided then?"  He eyes the asherake as he asks...


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2005)

Kyron nods yes then goes out to the flyers.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 26, 2005)

P.C. points the wand at the asherake and intones a magical word.  A globe of distorting force oozes from the end of the wand and slowly glides across the room and settles over the creature's prone form.  Instantly, the asherake shinks down to roughly a tenth of his original size.

The frey then gathers his things, and zaps each of the horses in turn...


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 27, 2005)

"Good.  How long do we have before they increase to normal size?"  The Xeph asks as he starts heading to the gliders.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 27, 2005)

Baja bends to scoop up the asherak and drop him in a sack, then follows the others to the gliders a little fearful of being in the things.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2005)

Kyron readies himself for the flight under the glaring desert suns.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 29, 2005)

Kyron's shield is slung across his back and his sword is strapped in, his mount is reduced and secured. Kyron makes sure his companions carry the jugs as their flesh and blood bodies need the water he conjured to survive in this desert environment.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 30, 2005)

Kiera will head up to the gliders, looking at their many mangled forms, she intones a spell of mending for the largest ones first.









*OOC:*


Cast Make Whole, have I think three or so of them prepared.


----------



## Voadam (May 2, 2005)

Kyron contemplates the mysteries of the Flock and the Lady of Battle as Kiera calls on her god to heal the broken gliders.


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

OOC: Look for a post from me today - meetings, meetings, meetings...


----------



## hafrogman (May 2, 2005)

Tristan gathers up all his gear and then regards Raak.  He makes sure to keep the spell theif away from Kiera while she mends the gliders.  He wouldn't want the spell to fail, especially not in mid flight.  He spends some time trying to figure out something with his pack, cloak and belt in order to keep the spider lizard secure in flight.  The shrink wand would have been useful. . . but probably ineffective on Raak.  Tristan gives Raak an affectionate scratch behind the ears while he watches the others.


----------



## Vendetta (May 3, 2005)

Xerxes watches as the magic fixes the gliders.  "Quite a hand bit of spellcraft there, Kiera."   he says.


----------



## Voadam (May 3, 2005)

The mistress of battle does not seem directly involved in the affairs of the warlords, their struggles are a different level of conflict, Kyron muses. Working against an evil warlord will not strike against the Flock, but is still an action in the cause of good worth pursuing until something concrete arises for them to strike against the Enemy.


----------



## Voadam (May 10, 2005)

Kyron's eyes scan the horizon as Kiera invokes the sun god's power to mend the craft. His gaze is outward and on the future, apparently trying to pierce through to the greater meanings of the world.


----------



## deadestdai (May 11, 2005)

Baga waits for the others to start strapping themselves in and does his best to wait as long as possible before he _has_ to be tied tot he scary flying things.


----------



## Vendetta (May 14, 2005)

Xerxes climbs in as well and sighs heavily... he doesn't like this "technology" mumbo jumbo... it just doesn't make sense, not like magic and psionics... but, aside from his crash the last time he was in one of the gliders, he's willing to do it again.


----------



## Ashy (May 16, 2005)

OOC: A thousand, thousand apologizies, gang - it has been INSANE here....

The group rises early, before the suns have a chance to rise, and ice crunches underfoot.  Your wonders about how life could exist in such a harsh and unforgiving place seem to evaporate as quickly as does the remaining ice after the Arenaian sunrise; for all about you there are signs of life lapping up the precious moisture.  More insects that you can number buzz about and crawl around, lapping up and storing as much as they can.  Strange birds crane their necks out from rock crannies, skillfully catching what drops of water melt and roll off the rounded top of the spire.  Greedy lichens and hardy mosses absorb as much life-sustaining water as they can, knowing that the scorching light of the suns is soon to come...

And come it does.

However, those suns do not find our heroes sitting atop that battle-scarred spire.  Rather, it finds them winging through the pre-dawn light, their mended gaunt-gliders as good as ever, if not better, thanks to the divine mending of Kiera's prayers.  The experience of the dawn, from the dizzying height of the gliders, is even more breath-taking than merely the experience of the flight by itself.  The rosy, firey fingers of the dawn creeping across the blasted, desolate Arena landscape is enough to bring tears to many eyes.  The landscape, while bleak and empty, has such a forlorn beauty that it makes you wonder that if more could see this sight, if more would think twice before marring and destroying it with endless war.

As you fly, P.C. tries to point things out, but it is hard to hear him over the wind.  You think you learn that Ossian's domain lies to the far east near what seems to be the edge of an unbelievably large forest.  To the south lies the Southern Ocean, into which the River of the Dead feeds.  As you cross this mighty tributary, you avert your course and follow the river south until you reach Meheloas Harbor.  Finally, after a full day of flight, you land about half a mile outside of the harbor city and the frey says, "We need to stash the gliders here and walk the rest the way in; we'll stay here tonight (there's not much else around, as you've noticed) and make for our destination tomorrow.  It'll take another day if the wind stays with us...  No mention of where we're goin' unless you all want to get another smile in your sleep from enemies of that particular Warlord..."


----------



## Vendetta (May 17, 2005)

"Noted."  Xerxes says as he looks around at how he can make himself comfortable.


----------



## Ashy (May 17, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Noted."  Xerxes says as he looks around at how he can make himself comfortable.




Xerxes: [sblock]Xerxes, this city is the same one you saw in your vision...[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2005)

"Who holds sway over the harbor? And is there any special laws or quirks of the harbor city we should be aware of?"


----------



## deadestdai (May 17, 2005)

Baja's stomach grumbled audibly.

An' grub. Baja need to find stuff to eat and for you's to eat too.

At that, Baja remembered the Asherak-in-a-sack hanging from his belt and after a gentle knock against the ground to try to daze the kitten-man, peers inside to make sure it's still alive.


----------



## Vendetta (May 18, 2005)

Suddenly Xerxes eyes go wide.  "I've seen this place before... in a vision."


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2005)

Kyron turns to the lieutenant, interested, "Are visions one of your mind powers, or is this something different?"


----------



## Ashy (May 18, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Who holds sway over the harbor? And is there any special laws or quirks of the harbor city we should be aware of?"




The frey waves his paw dismissively, "Oy, you lot should love this place - _your kind_ fill it.  Meheloas is one of th' few bright stars in all Arena - ruled over by Lady Desirata, a holy warrioress of some power and nobility, so I hear.  She serves a Goddess o' Purity an' Goodness whose name escapes me at th' moment...  Th' whole blasted port is filled with holy warriors, clerics, an' every citizen is considered a child of the Goddess...  Expect to be subjected to divine spells both left an' right --" the frey rolls his large eyes, "a bit of a pain if'n ya ask me, but it is better than sleepin' in th' sand."

P.C. walks over and sticks his paw-wand into Baja's bag, where the still breathing, yet reduced, form of the ashreake lies and zaps it again for good measure.  He then looks up to the luminious, "Come ta think o' it, ya might be able to unload this-" he gestures to the asherake, "-here.  Lady Desirata hates the Grand Asherake almost as much as he hates her..."  P.C. chuckle-purrs and then continues, "So you might do well in her eyes to hand her a prisoner..."

The frey shrugs and moves over to the horses just as the reduce spell wears off.  As one of them enlarges, he leaps upon it and rides it "up".  He sits there with a crafy grin upon his feline features, as if waiting for the actions of the party.

"One more thing...", the frey remembers, "these folk don't take to kindly to non-humans, so me, Baja, Tristan and Kyron can expect a bit o' trouble.  Just be honest is th' best advice I can give, and if yer good natured, they'll bear our presence for a bit."  P.C. winks and waits.


----------



## Vendetta (May 19, 2005)

"It is not a gift completely uncommon to me, though I do not have many visions as yet."  Xerxes says then asks the Frey, "I also am not human.  What should we non-humans do?"


----------



## Ashy (May 19, 2005)

The frey waves a paw towards the Xeph, "Ya, ya, but you look human-enough...  Basically, just be honest with them - they'll know if you're lying anyway."


----------



## deadestdai (May 19, 2005)

A silent Baja frowned at the Frey's comments. Whilst he was all too used to biggotry directed his way during his many travels, the fact that he might well endure such abuse again did not sit well with him. 
The barbarian stood next to the horses and waited for another to return to normal size, climbing aboard it's back and paused until all of the group were ready to set off.


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2005)

"Captain, do you want to dispose of the asherake here or at the Enchanters? We should decide before we enter."


----------



## Ashy (May 25, 2005)

OOC: Anybody seen/heard from Ferrix?  If there's no reply by tomorrow this time, then I will auto-pilot Kiera...


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Captain, do you want to dispose of the asherake here or at the Enchanters? We should decide before we enter."




"I believe we would do well to meet this Lady Desirata, and learn of her Goddess.  If purity and benevolence are at her hand, then the asherake we carry may do well to be imprisoned here, otherwise, he shall continue with us."  Kiera nods a small nod, _an open follower of the light would be a good ally indeed._

"Let us go then, the more time we wait, the less we have to learn of this new city.  Now, would it be wise to enter armed and armored?" she says considering her equipment.


----------



## deadestdai (May 26, 2005)

Baja not feel we would be so safe without stuff. 'specially if dem's not like uvver peoples like Baja.


----------



## Vendetta (May 26, 2005)

"What would be the custome here, PC?  Do they walk so armed?"  Though, the xeph is not worried as he carries no armor or weapons anyway.


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

"I take his meaning to be don't draw your blades if you see someone cast a spell and no fireball erupts. It is likely to be a zone of truth, detect evil, or other divine magic as we are interrogated by the human clerics. Truth and our righteousness should prevail over xenophobia in such a situation. Let us go then and see if we can meet with a representative of this Desirata and divest ourselves of our prisoner as well as gain an ally."


----------



## Ashy (May 26, 2005)

P.C. nods at the luminous' words.  "Be ready fer all those sorts o' tests.  Also, you can wear yer armor, but you'll have ta peacebind yer weapons..."


----------



## deadestdai (May 26, 2005)

What Peace-bind? Baja held his trsuty club protectively to his chest.


----------



## Voadam (May 26, 2005)

Kyron shrugs and binds his sword into its scabbard.

"Strap it into your backpack? Not much else I can suggest for you Baja. Peace binding has significant limitations on what it can apply to. Or if you want to be sure it is not taken away leave it with the gliders."

Kyron's holy symbol is ready at hand and he flexes his fist within its spiked gauntlet.


----------



## Ashy (May 27, 2005)

The frey nods, "Ya'd best stow that club before we go in, Baja, or else you'll likely lose it 'til we depart..."

With that, the frey's paw-stump explodes into a tiny arcane whirlwind and then settles back into its usual, blunted form...


----------



## deadestdai (May 27, 2005)

Baja whimpered and looked to Kiera pleadingly. But how is Baja gonna be able to protect you's if we get in a fight?


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Baja whimpered and looked to Kiera pleadingly. But how is Baja gonna be able to protect you's if we get in a fight?




Kyron takes off his spiked gauntlet and hands it to the orc. "Here. I think the straps can adjust to fit your hand. It is better than nothing and I have many magics for my own use. Besides, just smile and everything should go fine."


----------



## deadestdai (May 27, 2005)

Looking at the gauntlet, Baja doesn't seem too convinced. But he does as he is told and straps his club onto his pack as securely as he can, then tries on the gauntlet and smiles as with a little adjustment, it fits just fine. Okies, we go now.


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2005)

Seeing the orc smile over the spiked gauntlet Kyron is not sure the orc's smile will put anyone at ease, but the luminous holds his tongue on this point.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2005)

Without his gauntlet light spills forth from the luminous' hand uncontained.

"We are ready P.C. Lead on."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2005)

"And we shall see the measure of these holy warriors."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 3, 2005)

Kyron wonders how similar to the Pelorian church these goddess worshippers will be and considers again the differences between his order's principles and ethics versus the dogma and devotion of a church dedicated to a god.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 4, 2005)

((OOC: Wow, Voadam, keeping the "once a day" requirement.  Good on you, sir... guess I should try to do something too))

Xerxes looks around as they begin to enter the town.  Though he is not trained as a warrior and his eyes are not in tune with the immediate dangers  that some of his companions perceive, he takes an interest in the design of things, the decoration and craftsmanship of the buildings, the attire of the people.  He tries to determine what kind of people they are by the culture and artistry displayed.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 4, 2005)

Kiera straps her mace to her backpack and looks expectantly at the others, they should all be ready to go now.  When they are, she'll lead the way with P.C. as her guide.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

"Yes" Kyron thinks to himself as Kiera leads, "it will be interesting to see the interactions of the pelorian priestess and this goddess' church city."


----------



## Ashy (Jun 6, 2005)

As you top the last dune, you can make out, through the shimmering waves of heat, the outer wall of and the road leading to the city known as Meheloas Harbor.  A thick sandstone outer wall, complete with crenelations and a single porticullus (deeply embedded into a thick sandstone gatehouse) stands formidibly before you.  Initially, your eyes are draw upwards, away from the wall and the city itself, to take in the grandiose structures that soar outward and upward from within the city wall.  You have never seen anything like it, but the best your mind can call it, these structures appear to be massive flying buttresses.  However, these broad massive sandstone structures seem to hold nothing but one another up, forming tremendous, free-standing platforms all throughout the city.  You cannot imagine what they could possibly be for, but you think that perhaps they are a remenant from a bygone age.  Whatever building they would have supported, however, would have been literally miles wide to need such titanic support structures.

As you approach, your eyes begin to pick out the subtle movements of the forces along the wall - you soon see that all of the soliders thereon are adored with some sort of supple, chitin-like armor that matches the shade and texture of the sandstone perfectly.  You are certain that had you not seen their movements, you would have sworn that the outer walls of the city had been unmanned.  Armored and armed warriors move fluidly along the crenelations and sharp-eyed archers attentatively follow your movements with bent bows.  A flag of blue, followed by a trio of shrill whistles, (as if played by a flute, or similiar woodwind) preceed your arrival to the gates.

From high upon the wall, a solider raises a horn to her - for the sharp-eyed among you can see it is, in fact a human female - lips and calls.

_"Speak your names and fly your colors.  Claim your warlord, should you have any, and state your business here in Meheloas Harbor.  Know that the eyes of the All-Seeing and All-Knowing Goddess O'na sees your soul's true intent.  Those who speak falsehoods are not permitted entrance herein!"_


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 7, 2005)

Xerxes looks to Kiera.  "Well boss, go ahead."  he says with a smirk, knowing that no one wants this job.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2005)

Kyron waits patiently, his glowing hand not near his peacebound sword.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 7, 2005)

You hear the tense creaking of tightened bow strings and a flag of red is suddenly raised from the gatehouse.  The speaker, her voice cool and calm, yet hard as stone, calls out again.

_"Speak, depart, or be slain where you stand!"_


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2005)

Kyron steps foward to make the party's declaration, acting as herreald. His unarmed open glowing hand held up to show it bears no weapon.

"Hail guardian of the Harbor. I am called Kyron Shadowstalker. We wander under no colors and owe allegiance to no warlord. The lady Kiera Solstrum, radiant servant of Pelor, is our leader [gestures to Kiera]. We are journeying across Arena and heard your city was dedicated to a goddess of the light. We also heard your good people stand against the Grand Asherake as we do. We seek a respite on our journey and ask that you grant us entry as fellow followers of the cause of righteousness. Our weapons are peacebound and we come in peace."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2005)

Since Kyron has stepped forward, Kiera merely nods her head calmly in the direction of the guards when she is recognized by the luminous.  Her hands wait patiently, palms forward in a peaceful pose, till a response is heard.









*OOC:*


Couldn't wait 24 hours eh ashy?


----------



## Ashy (Jun 7, 2005)

Two shrill trills of a whistle and then the lady on the wall calls down.

_"Enter - single file and make yourselves ready for the inspection!"_

The massive portcullius raises quickly, on well-oiled chains, and the gatehouse is soon open to you.

P.C. grimaces.  "Doesn't she mean the inquisition?!?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 8, 2005)

Xerxes shrugs and gets lined up.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2005)

As acting herald Kyron walks forward, his hand away from the peacebound sword, his incandescent glow emanating as a beacon for the group.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2005)

Kyron takes in the tactical and physical aspects of the Harbor entry. Good structure and procedure for defense and security, he muses to himself, but not so well for open trade. I wonder if their clerics supply the populations food needs through constant use of divine magic.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 9, 2005)

Kiera leads her group into the gates, she gives a passing "stay calm" glance to Baja to keep him as comfortable as possible, and then with the others behind her advances.  _Perhaps they have had many problems with visitors, it seems the only reason they would have such suspicion of outsiders._


----------



## Ashy (Jun 9, 2005)

OOC Note...


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 11, 2005)

The half orc didn't like this reception already. He hated large walled cities as it was, but this was becoming more than uncomfortable. Noting his captian's pointed glance, he made sure that he kept his hands on his mount and his eyes forward and tried his best not too look too stupid. (But sadly, when Baja wasn't smiling or looking angry, that's all he "did" look.)


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2005)

Let's see, Kyron muses, perhaps there will be divine magic for detect lies, zone of truth, detect evil, and probably detect magic and chaos as well. We shall see what questions they ask and what treatment we are given after they are through. Hopefully the spider lizard won't provoke a violent reaction on their part, that would draw Tristan into conflict with them and drag the party into a confrontation. If so however, then so be it.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2005)

Outwardly Kyron is composed and holds a dignified reserve.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2005)

Of course, PC surely would have warned the group if the spider lizard would have posed an unsurmountable problem. So the risk of a confrontation on those lines should be minimal.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 15, 2005)

Baja's nose kept itching. He just couldn't resist it any longer. Up came a hand and in went his index finger to fish out the sand that had somehow gotten lodged in his right nostril. Thoroughly pleased with his find, he grinned and wiped the offending thing on his mount's neck and went back to doing his best to behave.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2005)

Being in front of the albino, the luminous does not notice anything untoward.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 16, 2005)

The guard's scrutinisation process was already taking too long for the half orc's tastes. He strated to fidget in his saddle like a small child.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

Kyron takes in many of the details of the city guards, their armament, the holy symbols they use, the nature of the spells they cast, how their magic manifests and compares it to his own divine magical tradition's magic as well as the magic he has observed among the Pelorians.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

His observations seem to confirm his theories, the different specific invocations and prayers are merely foci to tap into pervasive divine power. So while he might use chants taught by the order and Kiera will plead with Pelor for his beneficience, they are both merely techniques for the mortal casters to manipulate powerful divine energy. The ambient divine power is the key.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2005)

Tristan checks once more to ensure that the knot on his sword scabbard is secure and then proceeds with the others, filing forward and submitting to any investigations neccesary.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 24, 2005)

Xerxes walks forward unhindered.  He carries no weapon and when he arrives near the first guard, he raises his hands to show it.


----------

